# Pumpkin Oat Muffins



## boufa06 (Nov 9, 2006)

I was in a good mood so decided to bake these healthy muffins for DH.  They turned out really good.  However, since there is very little oil in the recipe, it's wise to eat them within 2 days, failing which, you can refrigerate them.

PUMPKIN OAT MUFFINS

Ingredients:
1-1/3 cups oat bran
1 cup rolled oats
3/4 cup canned or fresh pumpkin puree
1-1/4 cup skim milk
3/4 cup plain flour
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 egg whites
1/2 cup raisins
1 tbsps baking powder
2 tsps cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp nutmeg
2 tbsps vegetable oil

Method:
Preheat oven to 180 degrees C/350 degrees F.  Combine oat bran and milk in bowl.  In separate bowl mix flour, baking powder, spices and brown sugar.  In third bowl, blend pumpkin, egg whites, oil and raisins, then add the mixture to the oat mixture.  Add the flour mixture.  Stir until  moist.  Do not over mix.  

Spray 12 muffin pans with pan spray, pour in the batter.  Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until lightly brown.


----------

